# Passport 8500 x50 hardwiring question



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I know this is the audio section but i figured it was the closest to this. I just got a Passport 8500 x50 and i plan on hardwiring it in and putting it right above my rearview mirror. I've done alot of research and it looks like that is a decent place to put it.

BUT...while doing my research i saw this quote:
"Hey man,

Super easy to do...do you have the hardwire kit supplied by passport? 

If not you can just use a phone cord to do it."

I haven't bought the hardwiring kit [one freakin cord] so I was wondering if anyone with good technical knowledge knows if this would work. A write up I found here says use a 12" or so jumper phone cord (2 line).

will it work?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I know this is the audio section but i figured it was the closest to this. I just got a Passport 8500 x50 and i plan on hardwiring it in and putting it right above my rearview mirror. I've done alot of research and it looks like that is a decent place to put it.
> 
> BUT...while doing my research i saw this quote:
> "Hey man,
> ...


I think the passport 8500 operates off of 6 volts rather than 12 volts (there is a converter in the power plug)...that is why they offer the hardwire kit and you can't just chop off the end of the cig lighter plug and wire it in.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> I think the passport 8500 operates off of 6 volts rather than 12 volts (there is a converter in the power plug)...that is why they offer the hardwire kit and you can't just chop off the end of the cig lighter plug and wire it in.


nope the passport runs off 12 volts DC negative ground only


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The hard wire is like 15 bucks and it comes with a custom kill switch. The link in my car domain site has a page on it. Buy it so you dont fry a 300+ dollar investment and mount the kill switch where I did. You will be so happy you did late.

-Zac-


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

NickZac said:


> The hard wire is like 15 bucks and it comes with a custom kill switch. The link in my car domain site has a page on it. Buy it so you dont fry a 300+ dollar investment and mount the kill switch where I did. You will be so happy you did late.
> 
> -Zac-


Well we installed it yesterday using a typical 2 line phone cord with a RJ11 end. It was sorta easy. You match up the phone cord end to the passport's cord end and then cut the other end of the phone cord. Red is positive, black is ground and the yellow and blue are for the LEDs so you ignore them. Then we took off the sunroof control and lights thing and patched the red wire to the green dome wire [it's a little tricky to find the right one] and ground the black. we used a fuse holder thing [sorry i can't remember the name of it, it's early] so there won't be any power surges to the detector and i mounted the detector above my mirror on that stupid bumpy tinted part. Had to use 2 part epoxy to stick the suction cups to the windshield.

but it looks awesome.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sweetness. where did you draw the power from? and you needed epoxy to get it on?!?! yikes...i have mine fall occasionally but i'de be scared to use epoxy on the interior glass.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So an update...the black IS NOT the ground wire strangely...it's the green wire. I drew power from the sunroof. 

I wanted to mount it above my rear mirror and i have that stupid bumpy tint right there and it would not razor off...so epoxy work.

why wouldn't you want to use it on the interior glass?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i did this, but i just used the direct wire smart cord. It was 30 dollars, has the LED's, and i didnt have to cut anything. Just wired it to acc+


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah but i didn't want to spend 30+ more or care about LEDs...this was just easier and cheaper. Plus it's kind of cool that a phone cord works...


----------

